# Converting trail bike into bikepacking rig for GDMBR



## ropila (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm aiming to do the GDMR this August and am trying to figure out what modifications I should make to my hardtail trail bike to make the ride more comfortable. I'd really appreciate advise from anyone who has made a similar conversion in the past.

The bike is a 2017 Specialized Fuse Comp 6fattie, stock except for swap to 29x2.5in tubeless and a 60mm stem (6° rise i think), size L (specs and geometry here). I'm a long guy, 6'3'' with a + ape index wingspan.

What I already know I want to replace:

Swap out the suspension fork for a rigid one (probably carbon) with storage mounts
Convert to mechanical disk brakes (for ease of maintenance)
Swap trail tires for ones with more gravel-oriented tread
Swap flat bars for wide, flared, drop bars
Get a nice, plush saddle

What I'm unsure of:

*Riding position* -- the reach on my trail bike encourages a more aggressive riding posture. In comparing it with the geometry of other bikes, I've got about 30-40mm of extra reach. I'm assuming this might get uncomfortable after consistent long days on the bike? Maybe I could swap for a shorter stem or one with more rise? Will this even be a problem?

I'm super green to bikepacking and would love advice from folks on this project, *especially the question on geometry / riding posture*.

I'm also considering just buying a gravel/bikepacking bike (the new Salsa Cutthroat looks like it'd be a dream to ride), but you know, "ride the bike you have," and I think that with a few changes, my trail bike would handle just fine at 1/4 of the cost for upgrades.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Strap cargo on Fuse – it’s converted. No continuous wrist position less than ~20° backsweep, proven/leather saddle, carbon bar, comfy shoes, appropriate tires.

Buy the Cutthroat or ride the Fuse without major mods. Spending $ on a hotel night(s), decent food and a stop at Rocky Mountain Remedies sounds like a better value than single-use upgrades for a Fuse.

Your thoughts on reach seem reasonable. Shake down a setup and see what happens. A stem seems a nominal expenditure for the potential comfort return.


----------



## Xd_ (Mar 20, 2020)

ropila said:


> I'm aiming to do the GDMR this August and am trying to figure out what modifications I should make to my hardtail trail bike to make the ride more comfortable. I'd really appreciate advise from anyone who has made a similar conversion in the past.
> 
> The bike is a 2017 Specialized Fuse Comp 6fattie, stock except for swap to 29x2.5in tubeless and a 60mm stem (6° rise i think), size L (specs and geometry here). I'm a long guy, 6'3'' with a + ape index wingspan.
> 
> ...


I currently do not own a bike with suspension - I have a Surly Wed fat bike, a Karate Monkey and a Vassago Jabberwocky one speed. I've bikepacked on the first two but definitely more on the KM. On both set ups I used a Brooks Swift saddle and it makes a huge difference. I never wear a biking diaper, just wool boxers and for extended bikepacking trips a small bottle of Gold Bond to dust the undercarriage is helpful as well. I agree with the reach points - less reach, more rise is more comfy. I'd definitely leave the steering tube on your new fork long while you do your shake out rides.Then you can dial in the height swapping out spacers above and below the stem.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

What I did on my hardtail could be used as your example. Although mine is/was a 2012 Salsa El Mariachi Ti, so the geometry is less progressive. I think this still applies as mine was probably more laid out xc racer than yours.

I added a Salsa Firestarter fork, found one uncut and added a bunch of spacers under the stem. That got me to a more upright position and one that I can ride all day. I also added some areo bars (which you'll use on the TD route). I went with a 29x2.3 for my tires front and rear, providing some cush for the ride.

I've used that setup several times, including a 6 day trip from Banff to Lincoln at near 100 miles a day. The only thing that I'd change is getting more saddle time in prior to depart. Sitting in a more upright position changes the amount of pressure on the saddle. I was very sore starting at day 3.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I'd say look & see if either the Jones bar, Velo Orange Crazy bar, or Surly Moloko bar will work for your usage. If you are looking for a carbon fork with a lot of mounts the Bombtrack BPC fork looks to be great & can fit up to a 29x3.0 tire in it. It has a 500mm a to c length with a 51mm offset.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not sure of the need to swap hydraulic brakes for mechanical. I hear about brake failures but, in 12 years of riding and two attempts at the Tour Divide (theepeat postponed until 2021 unfortunately), I have never had catastrophic brake failure. They tend to fail gradually giving you plenty of warning. 

If you start with a well-serviced and bled set of brakes you should be fine except for possibly needing brake pads here or there depending on the weather and how comfortable you are bombing down mountain passes without riding the brakes. 

Even if you lose one, generally you're never more than three or four days from a town with a bike shop. 

I find mechanical disc brakes fiddly and not as effective as hydraulics.

Your Fuse will be fine. There is no ideal bike for the route. Suspension is not required but a lot of people run a front suspension fork with no issues and great, great comfort. Even some of the leaders on the Tour Divide do this. If you're not racing you might appreciate the comfort (if you can lock it out when needed) but a rigid fork is ideal for almost the entire route. 

Bigger tires give comfort and, except in the rarified world of ultra-endurance athletes, comfort is speed because, while you might be a little slower, you can spend more time on the bike.

Maxxis Ikons are a popular choice. I ran the 2.35 inch but my new bike will have 2.6 (as well as a Pinion and a belt drive).

Your bike might not do well with drop bars as it was designed for flats. Jones Loop H bars might be a good alternative.


----------

